# Sneaky Microsoft Ad



## Mike (May 27, 2022)

A couple of weeks ago an unusual ad appeared on my task bar,
it is for Microsoft Edge, I asked Google how to get rid of it, but
nothing worked, I even removed edge via the registry, but it is
still there.

See images, the first is how it sits on the task bar, the second is
what it looks like when it is clicked, have any of you experienced
this, how did you get rid of it?

Mike.

It is only the bit in line with the start button, the top bits are Icons on the Desktop.


----------



## Purwell (May 27, 2022)

Not seen it yet!


----------



## shedevil7953 (May 27, 2022)

It's been on my laptop since 2017.  I ignore it and sometimes it opens with another website but not usually.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> It's been on my laptop since 2017.  I ignore it and sometimes it opens with another website but not usually.


Same here.

I haven't found a way to scrub it from my PC yet, but if I do, Mike, I'll let you know what I did.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

@Mike 

Do you know if you're dealing with Microsoft Chromium Edge? And was it auto-installed by Microsoft? 
Lastly, do you have Windows 10?


----------



## Gary O' (May 27, 2022)

Mike said:


> have any of you experienced
> this, how did you get rid of it?


I used to fiddle with things on my windows 10
It only got me into irretrievable trouble

I have a wonderful computer repair outfit, of which they're quite busy, but always take a moment for this ignorant geezer
They've fixed my taskbar issues many times
Takes them about three minutes

I slip 'em a 20 for lunch on me ever so often


----------



## Chris21E (May 27, 2022)

Right click, and the options appear just select remove...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> Right click, and the options appear just select remove...


Right click on what, where? Does that option say "remove" or "uninstall"?


----------



## Chris21E (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Right click on what, where? Does that option say "remove" or "uninstall"?


It will say remove


----------



## Chris21E (May 27, 2022)

Remove or unpin from taskbar


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> Right click, and the options appear just select remove...


Doesn't work.

Mike


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> Remove or unpin from taskbar


That doesn't remove the program, it just removes the icon and keeps the program from downloading when you sign onto your device, which only speeds up your start a bit.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 27, 2022)

If you want to get rid of the image in your search bar, right-click the search bar and hover your mouse pointer over the "Search" menu item. You'll see "Show search highlights." Just uncheck it and the image in the search box will disappear.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> @Mike
> 
> Do you know if you're dealing with Microsoft Chromium Edge? And was it auto-installed by Microsoft?
> Lastly, do you have Windows 10?


Ok, I'm taking your "like" as a yes, which means you and I are in the same situation and I don't think this can help. 

But please watch it anyway, and listen very carefully. Maybe I missed something, and you can point it out for me.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> Remove or unpin from taskbar


it wont let me remove it.  i dont have this option....W10.
everything is off on my taskbar and i still got this.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

i use FF and this got on my taskbar recently and i didnt ask for it.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> it wont let me remove it.  i dont have this option....W10.
> everything is off on my taskbar and i still got this.


Just unpinning the icon doesn't help anyway - doesn't uninstall the program.

To remove a program/app, you have to go to the apps list and select Uninstall. But that's not working with the new Microsoft Edge that recently automatically downloaded....which is what Mike's trying to do.

Good luck, Mike. If you figure it out, update us!


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Just unpinning the icon doesn't help anyway - doesn't uninstall the program.
> 
> To remove a program/app, you have to go to the apps list and select Uninstall. But that's not working with the new Microsoft Edge that recently automatically downloaded....which is what Mike's trying to do.
> 
> Good luck, Mike. If you figure it out, update us!


yah i was in control panel and i dont even see MEdge on the list, i dumped it some time ago.
so are you saying they came in some other variation of ME and now ive got it whether i want it or not?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

Microsoft acts like they OWN your devices. And more than ever with this Chromatic Edge download. I don't want Chrome and I don't want Edge, but seems I have no choice on the device I BOUGHT.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 27, 2022)

Turn off "Show search highlights."


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> yah i was in control panel and i dont even see MEdge on the list, i dumped it some time ago.
> so are you saying they came in some other variation of ME and now ive got it whether i want it or not?


If it's there, then yes. If not, then I wish to god I'd uninstalled Edge long time ago.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> yah i was in control panel and i dont even see MEdge on the list, i dumped it some time ago.
> so are you saying they came in some other variation of ME and now ive got it whether i want it or not?





Murrmurr said:


> If it's there, then yes. If not, then I wish to god I'd uninstalled Edge long time ago.


Oh. Ok, you already said it's not there.

Lucky you! And I'm really wishing I'd uninstalled Edge. Dang!


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

ive got two updates for MS on 5/15/22....this is when i got this lil ad thingy.
do i uninstall them?...one is..update for windows...one is security update for W...same day....


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Oh. Ok, you already said it's not there.
> 
> Lucky you! And I'm really wishing I'd uninstalled Edge. Dang!


i dont see edge program tho i Still got these ads on taskbar from somewhere.....


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> i dont see edge program tho i Still got these ads on taskbar from somewhere.....


From MS, so you can download it if you want.


----------



## Chris21E (May 27, 2022)

For Windows 10


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> ive got two updates for MS on 5/15/22....this is when i got this lil ad thingy.
> do i uninstall them?...one is..update for windows...one is security update for W...same day....


Check 'em out, read them carefully, ask your search engine for some ratings, then go ahead and install them if you want. You can uninstall those 2 later, I'm sure.


----------



## Chris21E (May 27, 2022)

In the left navigation menu, click Themes.
On the right side of the Themes settings window, under Related Settings, click the Desktop icon settings option.
Uncheck the box next to the desktop icon(s) you want to remove, click Apply, and click OK.
Feb 7, 2022


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

i dont want MS edge and i dont want these lil things on taskbar.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Check 'em out, read them carefully, ask your search engine for some ratings, then go ahead and install them if you want. You can uninstall those 2 later, I'm sure.


@CrowFlies 

I misread again, sorry. So those 2 programs that you already downloaded aren't the MS Chromatic Edge. No need to uninstall them if you like them.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> In the left navigation menu, click Themes.
> On the right side of the Themes settings window, under Related Settings, click the Desktop icon settings option.
> Uncheck the box next to the desktop icon(s) you want to remove, click Apply, and click OK.
> Feb 7, 2022


where is left navigation menu......idk...cant find nuthin right now....


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> i dont want MS edge and i dont want these lil things on taskbar.


You can remove the icons...those "little things"


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> @CrowFlies
> 
> I misread again, sorry. So those 2 programs that you already downloaded aren't the MS Chromatic Edge. No need to uninstall them if you like them.


i dont like them i didnt install them they did it.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

they wont uninstall....i cant move them cant do it...my taskbar is totally unchecked.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

'pinning an app to taskbar' shows MS pop up then its gone....it wont let me...do...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> i dont like them i didnt install them they did it.


Try click on Start, then Settings or Control Panel, then Applications and Features and go down the list to click on those programs (one at a time), right click on the program and the word Uninstall will show up. Click on that and follow the directions if a small window pops up. If nothing pops up, then the program will simply uninstall without any extra action on your part.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

MS wants me to install some thing....i get this box when i click for control panel...edge wants me to 
load them up.  they are preventing some things here....what a PIA.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> MS wants me to install some thing....i get this box when i click for control panel...edge wants me to
> load them up.  they are preventing some things here....what a PIA.


Man, that sux. Don't download it.

All I can suggest is go to YouTube and use their search bar to find a video on how to get rid of those programs.
Use your systems search bar and ask the same question. Lots of people are working on this right now.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Try click on Start, then Settings or Control Panel, then Applications and Features and go down the list to click on those programs (one at a time), right click on the program and the word Uninstall will show up. Click on that and follow the directions if a small window pops up. If nothing pops up, then the program will simply uninstall without any extra action on your part.


dont have anything saying applications and features in control panel. have a taskbar page with ALL boxes UNCHECKED.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 27, 2022)

wrong info


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> *dont have anything saying applications and features in control panel*. have a taskbar page with ALL boxes UNCHECKED.


Ok, I just checked mine and it just says Programs.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Man, that sux. Don't download it.
> 
> All I can suggest is go to YouTube and use their search bar to find a video on how to get rid of those programs.
> Use your systems search bar and ask the same question. Lots of people are working on this right now.


now i cant even find that MS box pop.....
man ive learned to dislike fridays cuz they seem to mess with the net for big weekends.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Right click empty space on taskbar
> Select "News & Interests"
> Click "Turn Off"
> View attachment 222731


Is that to stop the ads we're talking about?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> now i cant even find that MS box pop.....
> man ive learned to dislike fridays cuz they seem to mess with the net for big weekends.


See GoneFishin's post


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Ok, I just checked mine and it just says Programs.


so in programs ive got those two MS installs from 5-15-22....when i wondered which one i should dump.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> so in programs ive got those two MS installs from 5-15-22....when i wondered which one i should dump.


The Edge one(s)


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Right click empty space on taskbar
> Select "News & Interests"
> Click "Turn Off"
> View attachment 222731


i dont see any news and interests....when i rite clik the taskbar.  i get a long thing on diff but not news interests.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> i dont see any news and interests....when i rite clik the taskbar.  i get a long thing on diff but not news interests.


It's directly under "Search" - the 2nd or 3rd thing down from top


----------



## Nathan (May 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> *Microsoft acts like they OWN your devices*. And more than ever with this Chromatic Edge download. I don't want Chrome and I don't want Edge, but seems I have no choice on the device I BOUGHT.


That's why I switched to Linux in 2004. I love *not* being beholden to some big corporation, I run my computers the way I see fit.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> i dont see any news and interests....when i rite clik the taskbar.  i get a long thing on diff but not news interests.


Gotta go, Crow, but let us know


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

found edge in an app/features page and it will NOT let me uninstall it.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 27, 2022)

thanks for the help.  lemme know if someone figures this out.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 27, 2022)

wrong info


----------



## oldpop (May 27, 2022)

I believe Gone Fishin has the right idea with post #40. Find the search button in your taskbar. Right click on it. A menu box should appear. Start at the top of the menu box list and read down until you see News and Interests.  Hover over it. A menu box should appear. Start at the top menu box and read down until you see Turn Off. Click Turn off. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Mike (May 28, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> If you want to get rid of the image in your search bar, right-click the search bar and hover your mouse pointer over the "Search" menu item. You'll see "Show search highlights." Just uncheck it and the image in the search box will disappear.


Thank you all for your suggestions, the prize goes to
Senior Ben, this worked and it has now gone.

Some of the questions are answered here:
I have Windows 10
I don't have Chrome
I removed Edge, when it all started.

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 28, 2022)

Mike said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions, the prize goes to
> Senior Ben, this worked and it has now gone.
> 
> Some of the questions are answered here:
> ...


Hahaha! Man, I need to get more rest. This whole time I thought you were talking about MS Edge _the program_.

Or maybe I better finally get glasses.  

Glad Sr. Ben understood the issue.


----------



## Mike (May 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Hahaha! Man, I need to get more rest. This whole time I thought you were talking about MS Edge _the program_.
> 
> Or maybe I better finally get glasses.
> 
> Glad Sr. Ben understood the issue.


It is about Edge the programme, Murrmurr and it hasn't gone away,
the search box is still there, but it is blank now, when I click it the big
image that I posted above, still pops up, but at least the intrusion is
a lot less now.

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 28, 2022)

Mike said:


> It is about Edge the programme, Murrmurr and it hasn't gone away,
> the search box is still there, but it is blank now, when I click it the big
> image that I posted above, still pops up, but at least the intrusion is
> a lot less now.
> ...


Got it.

We'll probably start finding links and videos to the Edge solution in the coming weeks. 

I tried to get rid of those stupid "tiles" when they first showed up on my PC, but I eventually just gave up. I figured out how to delete them from that little black pop-up window, though. There were around 20 or so tiles, and now there's only 3. But I don't use them. All my favorite links are in a toolbar up top, far more convenient that those stupid tiles you get when you log on.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 28, 2022)

wrong info


----------



## Mike (May 28, 2022)

Thanks for the link GoneFishin, I don't have edge, I deleted it
when I got the add, I have visited every place in the settings,
but can not find anything helpful, I haven't got the "Profiles"
bit either, by removing Edge, I might have caused a problem
over and above the unwanted "AD".

I will think about installing edge and starting again, to remove
the Ad.

Mike.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 28, 2022)

wrong info


----------



## CrowFlies (May 28, 2022)

thanks for the help.  lemme know if someone figures this out. 


Mike said:


> It is about Edge the programme, Murrmurr and it hasn't gone away,
> the search box is still there, but it is blank now, when I click it the big
> image that I posted above, still pops up, but at least the intrusion is
> a lot less now.
> ...


yes  and what you said prior too.

for me:
windows 10
removed Edge some time ago.  or tried to.
use Firefox Only, duckgo Only.
have some edge thing trying to get back in.
had 2 MS things dwnld 5/5/22.  do not know if i should remove them.
do not have edge intrusions on this lappie, only the other one.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 28, 2022)

oldpop said:


> I believe Gone Fishin has the right idea with post #40. Find the search button in your taskbar. Right click on it. A menu box should appear. Start at the top of the menu box list and read down until you see News and Interests.  Hover over it. A menu box should appear. Start at the top menu box and read down until you see Turn Off. Click Turn off. Hopefully that will do the trick.


i cant do any of these things suggested, dont have the links cant find, nothing ive got resembles any of this.
but thanks for thinking on it.

ive been thru programs controls settings all the places findable by me that would show edge.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 28, 2022)

wrong info


----------



## SeniorBen (May 28, 2022)

Mike said:


> It is about Edge the programme, Murrmurr and it hasn't gone away,
> the search box is still there, but it is blank now, when I click it the big
> image that I posted above, still pops up, but at least the intrusion is
> a lot less now.
> ...


You can get rid of the search box by unchecking "Show search box." 

You can't get rid of Microsoft Edge, though. Big Brother doesn't allow you to do that.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 28, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Did you try this???? @CrowFlies


as i said i dont have or use edge.  MS onedrive i think is causing this issue on my Other lappie.
think i tried to uninstall that one day not long ago.  i see it here on this one and dont have that intrusion.

i get so sick of suddenly finding some weird change on my PC from a update install or some thing
that happened.
as well something often seems to 'happen' for big holidays and happenings.  like i have bad service
during big sports events, thats when ill find some change when i get OL.


----------



## Mike (May 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> You can get rid of the search box by unchecking "Show search box."
> 
> You can't get rid of Microsoft Edge, though. Big Brother doesn't allow you to do that.


This gets curiouser and curiouser, as Alice said!

I had been trying to uncheck the "Show Search Box", since you first suggestion
Senior Ben, just now after reading, your suggestion above, I thought that if I
check the "Show Search Icon", it might let me clear both, when I checked it, the
check/tick mark, moved from the "Show Search Box" up to the "Show Search Icon"
and the lot disappeared from my "Task Bar", a result, as if by magic.

Thanks again Senior Ben.

Mike.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 29, 2022)

hi how do i delete a dupe post.....dunno.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 29, 2022)

hi i dont know what youre talking about.  unless its a diff in terms.  idk.
see mike i dont have a taskbar that looks like that nor do i have a lil box with 'start' in it.
i use firefox.

to start....Where is this 'show search box'....i dont even see  that.
ive got a search box top rite where i. .Ive picked my search engine...i removed the others.
other than that....not a clue where this 'show search box' is.....dont know where 'show search icon' is.

now, at this lappie, ive got the annoying boxes next to my bottom taskbar search box...which i only use
to get control panel.  the search box i use is top right taskbar.

later today when im back...i will have both lappies on and check on the programs/updates and see how they
compare at this point, since my other lap does not have these MS things in the bottom system search box.


----------



## Mike (May 29, 2022)

You have lost me now CrowFlies, I use Firefox too.

The taskbar is at the bottom of the screen, usually, unless you specify
another place, the top bar is the "Address Bar" and on the right side
there are a few bit to do with Firefox, like, history , bookmarks etc., etc.

To find the "Show Search Box", put your cursor anywhere in the Task Bar
at the bottom, in a clear space and right click, a window will pop up at the
top it says "Toolbars >", the next item down is "Search >", hover over that
and another window appears to the right, you will see, "Show Search Box"
in there.

Mike.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 29, 2022)

Mike said:


> This gets curiouser and curiouser, as Alice said!
> 
> I had been trying to uncheck the "Show Search Box", since you first suggestion
> Senior Ben, just now after reading, your suggestion above, I thought that if I
> ...


OK...*show search highlights* got rid of that ad box!!!

ok, now i know what you all mean.  ive...i..dont think ive Ever used that before.  had no idea that big empty
space was full of..that stuff.

thanks mike...i made sense of what you wrote and that lil ad box is now Gone!!!
thanks to all for trying to help.  im very right brain, this tek stuff makes no sense to me.


----------



## oldpop (May 29, 2022)

I just remembered how frustrating it can be to give or get computer instructions over the phone. So many variables it is hard to be on the same page.


----------



## Mike (May 30, 2022)

To get the little "Start" button, you need "Classic Shell", this allows
you to have the Windows 10, looking like older versions of windows,
XP, or 7, I went from XP to Windows 10.

Go here to get the latest  version of Classic Shell, http://www.classicshell.net/

Good luck.

Mike.


----------

